

1 US city's cops killed more in 5 mos than Iceland has in 71 years - vonnik
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/9/8751541/police-shootings-international

======
paulhauggis
Let's add some context:

Would an average person from Iceland run from the police, attack and beat
them, try to take their guns, or when a police officer stops them will they
act like an actual human being and talk to them without the violence?

Culture plays a big part. Just look at the Demographics:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Iceland](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Iceland)

93% are Icelandic.

In the US, many people come here and keep their (sometimes broken) cultures.
We are expected to accept these cultures, even if it means more violence,
crime, and less freedom for all.

In Iceland, you are expected to follow their rules..or leave.

~~~
DanBC
How many people shot by US police are immigrants?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Hint: The vast majority of Americans are immigrants.

~~~
DanBC
Parent post is talking about us and them and I doubt they mean native
americans in their "us".

------
Zigurd
Pointing out how badly the US treats blacks sure brings out the dog-whistle
terms.

Of all the recent videos where police violence has been highlighted, have the
victims of that violence "run from the police, attack and beat them, try to
take their guns?"

So, why not stick to what actually happened: unarmed people getting tasered,
beaten, and shot, by police. The US has a quality and performance problem with
thuggish cops.

Even under stress, even when taunted, actually especially in stressful
situations should cops not go ape-shit and start screaming obscenities while
brandishing guns. It means they have lost control. That kind of person should
not be armed. In fact, the vast majority of police work does not require a
firearm. We should have many fewer armed police in the first place, and the
ones who are armed should be the sort of people who never end up in videos
like the ones we have recently seen.

